# Händel & Haydn — 5-10 greatest



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Händel & Haydn must be the two really great ones which I have almost neglected, without really any reason.

Please help me fix this by listing 5-10 favourites/recommendations/greatnessessss from each. No matter what the genre. Thanks!

Weren’t both actually living in London? I wonder what else they have in common…


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Handel: 
Il trionfo del Tempo e del Disinganno
La Resurrezione
Athalia
Jephtha
Six Fugues or Voluntarys for the Organ or Harpsichord

Haydn
Il Ritorno di Tobia
Lo Speziale
Missa Rorate coeli desuper
String Quartet B-flat major op. 50 Nr. 1
Symphony E-flat major No. 76


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Handel: I guess a good set of the Op. 6 concerti grossi is essential. Also Messiah (obviously), Theodora, Giulio Cesare and Acis & Galatea. After these, perhaps a good set of the organ concertos will be worthwhile.

Haydn: A good set of the Sturm und Drang symphonies (Pinnock?) and the London Symphonies (Jochum?). Then you need some quartets (so many to choose from) and really should have The Creation. 

Handel spent much of his composing life in London. Haydn spent some time in London once he had freed himself from his Esterházy duties and had great financial success there.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Handel

Dixit Dominus
Messiah
Solomon
Giulio Caesar
Alcina

Haydn

Creation
The Seasons
London Symphonies
Trumpet concerto
Nelson Mass


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Handel:
Some of the Chandos anthems (11 English psalm settings, each about 20-25 min.) , esp. "As pants the hart"
Concerti a due cori (esp. 2+3, should be at least as well known as Fire/water, Tafelmusik/Sony has them with the Fireworks, Pinnock/DG has 2+3 as filler for the Coronation anthems), although the most important concerti are op.6, they have already been mentioned.
8 keyboard suites "1720 set"
Beyond Messiah I'd try one of the early Italian oratorios like the already mentioned Resurrezione and of the later English oratorios maybe "Solomon" that is more a "choir festival" and "Semele" that is closest to an English opera.
Handel spent 20 years or more mostly on opera seria (about 40 altogether). Although they have been quite successfully brought back to the stage, they are still not to everyone's taste, also quite long and not as varied as 19th century opera. Maybe the best option is to try a few anthologies with arias. Rinaldo and Alcina have several "hits" each, I don't know about good video/DVD options.

With Haydn there are of course a lot of works from his main instrumental genres and also a lot besides...
For chamber music it is probably best to start with anthology discs, I love both with the Jerusalem Quartet (op.76/2, 64/5, 77/1 and 20/5, 33/3, 76/5) and the (HIP) Schuppanzigh (3 single discs) is also quite good and both include not only late pieces. If you don't want anthologies, start with op.20 (the first great opus) and op.76 (the last complete collection of 6). Anthologies of the trios focus even more narrowly on a handful works, a bit of an exception are the two discs with Schiff and friend/spouse (Australian eloquence)
Similar game with piano sonatas; if you like Gould, his twofer with the last 6 sonatas is good, grab any Richter you can find and the 4 disc set with Brendel is also mostly good (although he plays the famous c minor a bit lame). Schiff also has two? anthology discs with a nice cross section.
For the symphonies discs with mixed anthologies are rare. Best start maybe the Paris (6) or a bunch of the London symphonies (the last 12) for the late, and the "Tageszeiten" 6-8 to sample the early ones. Then the dramatic "named" symphonies from the 40s (44, 45, 49). Don't overlook 31 "Hornsignal" with great horns and other concertante instruments.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Handel:
Music for the Royal Fireworks (Gardiner)
Giulio Cesare (Rene Jacobs, if you don't want to listen to a 4-hour opera there's a 1-hour excerpt)
Op.7 Organ Concertos (Richter)
Dettingen Te Deum (Pinnock)
Keyboard suites and Chaconne in G (Perahia)

Haydn:
Cello Concerto 1 (Du Pre)
Symphony 82 (Bernstein)
'Sunrise' quartet (Takacs)
'Frog' quartet (Tokyo)
Thereisenmesse (Hickox)

Just a semi-off the cuff recommendation of some of the recordings that are my favourites and attempting to be somewhat representative of both composers' immense fertility and diversity.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Kreisler jr said:


> For the symphonies discs with mixed anthologies are rare.


A disc that was probably among my first dozen Haydn discs is Rattle/Birmingham with 60,70,90. It's been a while I heard it but I used to like it immensely. 70 and 90 are often overlooked "unnamed" great pieces.


----------



## ansfelden (Jan 11, 2022)

Händel - Jeanne Lemon / Tafelmusik


Concerti a due cori
Concerti grossi
Water Music
Music for the Royal Fireworks
Organ Concertos
Christian Schmitt / Stuttgart ChO


----------



## ansfelden (Jan 11, 2022)

Haydn - Die Jahreszeiten, Concentus Musicus / Harnoncourt


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

*Handel*:
Messiah (Pinnock/TEC)
Water Music (Pinnock/TEC)
Music for the Royal Fireworks (Bernardini/Zefiro)
Giulio Cesare HWV 17 esp. Act 1: "Va tacito e nascosto" (Jacobs/CK)
Concerti Grossi Op. 6, HWV 319-330 esp. Concerto HWV 325 (Geister/AdS)

Personal favourite: 
Israel in Egypt (Parrott/TCP/Kirkby/van Evera)

*Haydn*:
Symphony 104 "London" (Harnoncourt/CGO)
Die Schöpfung "The Creation" (Antonini/IGA)
String Quartet Op. 76 "Erdödy" esp. No. 3 (Quatuor Mosaïques)
Trumpet Concerto in E flat major (Balsom/DDK)
Mass No. 11 Missa in Angustis "Lord Nelson Mass" (Pinnock/TEC)

Personal favourite:
Cello Concerto No. 1 (Isserlis)


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Waehnen said:


> Händel & Haydn must be the two really great ones which I have almost neglected, without really any reason.
> 
> Please help me fix this by listing 5-10 favourites/recommendations/greatnessessss from each. No matter what the genre. Thanks!
> 
> Weren’t both actually living in London? I wonder what else they have in common…


Its all in the operas/oratorios. Take your pick...


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

KRoad said:


> Its all in the operas/oratorios. Take your pick...


In the case of Händel that is.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Handel is a top 5 composer for me, but one whose greatness will be difficult to appreciate if you don't enjoy baroque operas and oratorios. I'd say at least 50% (probably more) of Handel's best work is to be found in his copious operas and oratorios, but they are not the easiest works to appreciate if one comes to them with standards based on the particular kinds of musical-dramatic unity first mastered by Mozart and then developed throughout the romantic period. 

That said, here's rough Top ~10 Handel works I'd recommend with a healthy breadth of genre sampling: 

-The Keyboard Suites
-Water & Fireworks Music (rather superficial, but fun nonetheless)
-Concerti Grossi Op. 6
-Organ Concertos (Op. 4 and 7)
-Coronation Anthems, Dixit Dominus/Nisi Dominus, Dettingen Te Deum (you can usually find several of these works packaged together in a single disc or two)
-Agrippina 
-Giulio Cesare
-Alcina
-Acis & Galatea
-Saul
-Messiah

I will also add that Handel's operas and oratorios are so consistently excellent that one is spoiled for choices as to "the best". I have a feeling that if you polled Handelians you'd find votes pretty evenly scattered across a bunch of works. EG, I could easily replace Alcina or Agrippina with Tamerlano, Rodelinda, Ariodante, or Xerxes; and I could replace Acis & Galatea and Saul with Il Trionfo..., L'Allegro..., Samson, or Semele. 

Haydn is similarly in my top 10, but his output is easier to get a grip on as most of his best work is concentrated in the symphonies, choral music, and string quartets, with a handful of great works from the piano trios and piano sonatas. I have not listened to any of Haydn's operas or many of his other works (songs or Baryton trios), but they generally aren't held in as high regard. 

-London Symphonies
-Paris Symphonies
-"Sturm und Drang" Symphonies
-String Quartets Op. 77
-String Quartets Op. 76
-String Quartets Op. 71
-The Creation
-The Seasons
-Theresienmesse 
-Last Three Piano Sonatas


----------



## Dick Johnson (Apr 14, 2020)

Two of my favorite composers - but their music is not particularly similar IMO.

Handel (really difficult to name only 5):
Messiah
Theodora
Serse
Orlando
Rinaldo

Haydn:
Missa in angustiis
Missa in tempore belli
Orlando Paladino
The Creation
Stabat Mater


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Handel is a top 5 composer for me, but one whose greatness will be difficult to appreciate if you don't enjoy baroque operas and oratorios. I'd say at least 50% (probably more) of Handel's best work is to be found in his copious operas and oratorios, but they are not the easiest works to appreciate if one comes to them with standards based on the particular kinds of musical-dramatic unity first mastered by Mozart and then developed throughout the romantic period.


By sheer numbers (and considering the length of pieces) vocal music totally dominates Handel's oeuvre. The common perception with some of the orchestral music being the best known is a bit of a distortion. Also, of the 9 main published collections of instrumental music (op.1-7, 1720 and 1733 suites) Handel himself was personally only involved in the publication of op.6 and the 1720 suites (op.7 was posthumous, op.1+3 were certainly done by the publisher (including spurious works and arrangements), I don't know about op.2,4,5). There are gems in all the collections (and overall, including odds not in any of the published collections, it's quite a lot of music: around 40 concertos, 20 keyboard suites, more than a dozen each of solo and trio sonatas) but it makes sense to prioritize op.6 and the 8 "1720" suites; both are among my favorite baroque instrumental collections.

As for the vocal music, anthologies with arias are one option if one doesn't want to invest 2 hours. The other is to start with some shorter pieces like some Italian cantatas (Delirio amoroso, Ero e Leandro, Tra le fiamme...) the Anthems, Te deum setting, Dixit dominus. The most compact quasi-opera is Acis and Galatea and it is very good, albeit small scale and pastoral, and hardly shows the drama of some of the Italian operas or the more operatic oratorios (like Saul or Hercules).


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Kreisler jr said:


> By sheer numbers (and considering the length of pieces) vocal music totally dominates Handel's oeuvre. The common perception with some of the orchestral music being the best known is a bit of a distortion. Also, of the 9 main published collections of instrumental music (op.1-7, 1720 and 1733 suites) Handel himself was personally only involved in the publication of op.6 and the 1720 suites (op.7 was posthumous, op.1+3 were certainly done by the publisher (including spurious works and arrangements), I don't know about op.2,4,5). There are gems in all the collections (and overall, including odds not in any of the published collections, it's quite a lot of music: around 40 concertos, 20 keyboard suites, more than a dozen each of solo and trio sonatas) but it makes sense to prioritize op.6 and the 8 "1720" suites; both are among my favorite baroque instrumental collections.
> 
> As for the vocal music, anthologies with arias are one option if one doesn't want to invest 2 hours. The other is to start with some shorter pieces like some Italian cantatas (Delirio amoroso, Ero e Leandro, Tra le fiamme...) the Anthems, Te deum setting, Dixit dominus. The most compact quasi-opera is Acis and Galatea and it is very good, albeit small scale and pastoral, and hardly shows the drama of some of the Italian operas or the more operatic oratorios (like Saul or Hercules).


Totally agree vocal music dominates Handel's oeuvre, but it's a style of vocal music that many don't like, hence why his reputation hung (for so many years) on the instrumental music, which is phenomenal as well (I 100% agree with your assessment on the Op. 6 and 1720 suites)). 

I would also second you recommendation for aria anthologies or the shorter pieces. Even Handel's "lesser works" like the Italian Cantatas--whose only real fault is their comparative lack of ambition--are thoroughly enjoyable. I went through Glossa's series of them years ago and loved every moment. I also agree about Acis and Galatea, which I actually did include in my "Top 10 recommended." That's probably the sunniest, happiest, most tuneful work of its kind ever made. Whatever it's lacking in depth it makes up for in sparkling melodicism and personality; and there are still hints at Handel's singular gift for setting text to music in interesting ways (introducing the hulking Polyphemous with a piccolo, IIRC).


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Maybe even more accessible are arrangements of arias. I was surprised how much I liked these two discs below. Years ago I gave away the Mayer disc as a present but bought another copy for myself eventually... The Katschner anthology is even closer to the originals and on historic instruments.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Handel:
Keyboard Suites (Ross)
Messiah(Pearlman)
Single disc of Handel arias (Bowman/King/Hyperion) 

Haydn:
String Quartets, op. 20 (Salomon Quartet)
Piano Sonata no. 58 (Brendel)
Symphony no. 82 "Bear" (Colin Davis)
Symphony no. 104 (Colin Davis)
Cello Concerto no. 1 (Coin/Hogwood)


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

The only thing Handel ever did that’s not complete garbage are the Concerti Grossi.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Handel:

Messiah
Music For the Royal Fireworks
Concerto Grossi Op 6
Solomon
Israel in Egypt
Theodora
Keyboard Suites

Haydn:

The Creation
Two Cello Concertos
Op 77 string quartets (esp. No. 1)
String Quartet Op 54/2
Op 76 string quartets (esp. no. 1 & no. 2 "Thirds"
Symphony no. 88
Symphony no. 44
Symphony no. 101 "clock"


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks everyone so far!

I wonder had Haydn heard the last Mozart Symphonies before his London Symphonies? They were composed shortly after Mozart’s passing.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Mozart's last 3 were composed already 1788 and almost certainly performed before Mozart died [I am not sure if we know of a certain date of performance (there was one Akademie with the clarinetist Stadler and maybe another concert in 1790 or 91) but the mere fact that there are two versions of the g minor is taken to be a clear indication that there was a performance at least of that one] and Haydn left for London. I think it can be safely assumed that Haydn knew these symphonies when he composed his last 12.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Kreisler jr said:


> Mozart's last 3 were composed already 1788 and almost certainly performed before Mozart died [I am not sure if we know of a certain date of performance (there was one Akademie with the clarinetist Stadler and maybe another concert in 1790 or 91) but the mere fact that there are two versions of the g minor is taken to be a clear indication that there was a performance at least of that one] and Haydn left for London. I think it can be safely assumed that Haydn knew these symphonies when he composed his last 12.


Combined with the fact I am a great friend of Haydn Piano Trios, those London Symphonies have really started to interest me. Of course I have heard some of them but to really put some serious listening in. 

(Vocal music, which popular culture does not lack, causes me more stress than instrumental music. I sometimes get the feeling of a ”Western Heroic Individual shouting or howling right there in my face.” I allow myself certain completely subjective preferences.)


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I checked again, it seems still an open question if any (and if yes, which ones) of the last 3 symphonies were performed within Mozart's lifetime. There might have been a concert already in 1788 (but we have no record of it and a planned concert (series) might have been canceled. There might also have been a semiprivate performance at Baron van Swieten. We know that there were concerts with Mozart including Mozart symphonies in 1789 (Dresden), 90 (Frankfurt) and 91 (Vienna, with Salieri and Stadler) but we do not know which symphonies were played (to me it seems very likely that one or more of the most recent ones, i.e. the last 3 would have been included, but it could have been the "Linz" or "Prague"). 
(When I first read about such stuff in booklets over 30 years ago, the common opinion was that the last 3 had not been performed in Mozart's lifetime but nowadays the consensus seems that they very probably were; it's just that there is no clear evidence.)

But Haydn had left for London already in december 1790. So he might not have _heard_ one of the last 3 symphonies before that. I still think it likely that within more than 2 years since summer 1788 Haydn would have at least had seen the scores of the symphonies, and it seems overwhelmingly likely that he would have encountered them in some way before his second journey to London.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Waehnen said:


> Thanks everyone so far!
> 
> I wonder had Haydn heard the last Mozart Symphonies before his London Symphonies? They were composed shortly after Mozart’s passing.


The real question is, did Haudn have access to the scores of the Mozart late symphonies?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Mozart and Haydn were rather close friends at that time. I think it quite likely that within over 2 years Haydn would have come across a copy of these symphonies (they were not yet published, though) or Mozart would have personally shown them to him, even if none of the three was performed in Vienna between summer 1788 and fall 1790.


----------



## ansfelden (Jan 11, 2022)

by chance i am listening now to the organ concerto nr. 16, which is an arrangement of the concerto a due cori nr.3 listened just before. fascinating. maybe there are more of those arrangements i haven´t recognized yet?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

ansfelden said:


> by chance i am listening now to the organ concerto nr. 16, which is an arrangement of the concerto a due cori nr.3 listened just before. fascinating. maybe there are more of those arrangements i haven´t recognized yet?


Plenty. The concerti a due cori are mostly based on choruses from oratorios. The last movement of the d minor suite no. 3 turns up again as finale of an organ concerto. The concerto op.4/6 was originally for harp, then arranged for organ. Several movements of organ concertos are based on chamber music movements. Many movements also use some bits from other composers. But if you listen to all of Handel's organ concertos and recorder sonatas you will find quite a bit of overlap. Especially in his later years, Handel re-used a lot of his own music and also "borrowed" plenty from other composers. He seems to have been a lazy workaholic who worked very fast, at least before he needed assistance because of his failing eyesight but also re-used a lot of ideas and material.


----------



## ansfelden (Jan 11, 2022)

thank you, much to dive into!


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Waehnen said:


> Thanks everyone so far!
> 
> I wonder had Haydn heard the last Mozart Symphonies before his London Symphonies? They were composed shortly after Mozart’s passing.


Haydn heard them. He referenced the andante of the Jupiter in the adagio of his Symphony #98 after learning of Mozart's death.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Haydn heard them. He referenced the andante of the Jupiter in the adagio of his Symphony #98 after learning of Mozart's death.


Isn’t this wonderful? A genius like Haydn got to reflect his own craft against the Mozart symphonic maaterpieces. Gotta get myself some good London Symphony Recordings! I will look for recommendations on this thread for that!

Concerto Grossos by Händel are also of great interest at this point of my journey.

There is a huge compilation of Bernstein conducting Haydn for just 10€. Is that a decent one? It must be.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Waehnen said:


> Isn’t this wonderful? A genius like Haydn got to reflect his own craft against Mozart. Gotta get myself some good London Symphony Recordings! I will look for recommendations on this thread for that!
> 
> Concerto Grossos by Händel are also of great interest at this point of my journey.


One great feature of the Londons is that I find them amenable to, and yielding different but equal rewards in response to, different approaches, from Bernstein's rather bombastic romanticism to the sleek, lean, spirited approaches of the HIP crowd like Minkowski. My personal favorite overall as a set is probably Jochum's, but I wouldn't want to be without all the other sets. I probably would've preferred Szell if he had completed the set, but I don't think he ever recorded 100-103. 

I have less sets of Handel's Concerti Grossi despite having listened to it even more. I hear less differences between the versions I have and find all of them satisfying.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I will add that you might consider also giving a listen to Corelli's Concerti Grossi Op. 6, which was in itself the model for Handel's own. Handel's is definitely better, IMO, but Corelli's is still really darn good and makes for an interesting comparison. A very interesting modern take on the genre is Schnittke's, especially is Concerto Grosso #1, which at times sounds like he stuck Corelli in a microwave and watched it melt!


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Got myself a Händel collection with English Concert and Trevor Pinnock. Included: Fireworks, Concerti Grossi, Organ Concert, Water Music etc. Two and half hours of Händel. A good start, I think!

And I got myself the Bernstein Haydn bargain with 19 Symphonies, many Masses and the Creation… 12 hours 42 minutes of Haydn… A good start as well, I think!

So far enjoyed The Bear Symphony in C and the 12th Concerto Grosso in B minor.

Thank you very much for all the help! Happy Händelian & Haydnian messages from here.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Waehnen said:


> Isn’t this wonderful? A genius like Haydn got to reflect his own craft against the Mozart symphonic maaterpieces. Gotta get myself some good London Symphony Recordings! I will look for recommendations on this thread for that!
> 
> Concerto Grossos by Händel are also of great interest at this point of my journey.
> 
> There is a huge compilation of Bernstein conducting Haydn for just 10€. Is that a decent one? It must be.


I have the Eugen Jochum cycle of the London symphonies.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

ORigel said:


> I have the Eugen Jochum cycle of the London symphonies.


Must be good stuff!

My first experience with Jochum was that for the first time I really liked The Nightride and Sunrise, by Sibelius. Until then I had thought it was a bad composition.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

The 1st Water Music Suite is absolutely gorgeous music.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Waehnen said:


> There is a huge compilation of Bernstein conducting Haydn for just 10€. Is that a decent one? It must be.


His recording of the Paris symphonies (82-87) is perhaps my favourite set recording of Haydn symphonies.

Another special favourite is the Szell set of several of the London symphonies, although he didn't record all of them.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I also think the best Haydn with Bernstein are the "Paris" symphonies, and maybe the #88 (there is one from New york and a newer one with Vienna Phil). The London set seems more of a mixed bag. I also have all the NY/Sony choral Haydn (Creation and 3? masses) but it's been too long I heard them and I also don't know the music as well as the symphonies. (Considering I am such a Haydn fan, his late choral music, obviously highly regarded, is a bit of a blind spot of mine.)
I don't dislike Szell's Haydn but I don't think it's up to the stellar reputation.

What I have heard of Pinnock's Handel is solid to excellent, although not among my most favorite. I think Tafelmusik/Lamon was mentioned above; I don't know if this has been "boxed" but they are very good in op.3, Water/Fire and due cori. My favorite HIP Fire/Water is Savall, my favorite Pre-HIP Fireworks Leppard. But even halfway decent performances of this music are entertaining enough for me.


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan (Jun 19, 2014)

Handel's Opus 3 and 6 Concerti Grossi are sublime and surpass Bach's 6 Concerti Grossi in sophistication, drama, variety, invention, grace, elan, beauty and humanity. I nearly forgot humor...in the 2nd movement of Op.6 #7 his "1" note fugue says, "I can write a wildly good fugue with more dash and harmonic interest with "1" note than you pikers can with 12." A lesser known masterpiece is Israel in Egypt. The choruses are monumental, He Smote the First Born of Egypt, He Gave them Hailstones for Rain literally storm the heavens. It is why Mozart proclaimed "When he chooses he can strike like lightening." A perfect gem is his secular cantata "Silence Venti".
For Haydn you can stream "Haydn 2032" by Giovanni Antonnini and the Giordino Armanico on YouTube(Premium, of course). Truly marvelous live performances. Haydn's piano sonatas are exquisite, much better than Mozart's. The E flat major is a heat seeking missile to LVB.


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan (Jun 19, 2014)

Handel


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan (Jun 19, 2014)

Haydn




__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

My favorite Handel compositon is the Handel Variations by Brahms


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Abdel ove Allhan said:


> Handel's Opus 3 and 6 Concerti Grossi are sublime and surpass Bach's 6 Concerti Grossi in sophistication, drama, variety, invention, grace, elan, beauty and humanity. I nearly forgot humor...in the 2nd movement of Op.6 #7 his "1" note fugue says, "I can write a wildly good fugue with more dash and harmonic interest with "1" note than you pikers can with 12." A lesser known masterpiece is Israel in Egypt. The choruses are monumental, He Smote the First Born of Egypt, He Gave them Hailstones for Rain literally storm the heavens. It is why Mozart proclaimed "When he chooses he can strike like lightening." A perfect gem is his secular cantata "Silence Venti".
> For Haydn you can stream "Haydn 2032" by Giovanni Antonnini and the Giordino Armanico on YouTube(Premium, of course). Truly marvelous live performances. Haydn's piano sonatas are exquisite, much better than Mozart's. The E flat major is a heat seeking missile to LVB.


Thanks! I listened to some Concerti Grossi due to your reminder -- and they sure are wonderful!


----------

